# Personal Best Snapper 12 July 2012



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

With the forecast of Tstorms looming we (Yakntat) decided to launch out of our Navarre spot after work. Man, it couldn't have been any nicer. Watch my video and it looks like we are sitting on a pond. You know it's super calm when you get creeped out offshore because there isn't any noise. Wasn't a whole lot showing on our FFs when we got to our spot, but I managed to wreck some 28+ Snapper with a 30 inch personal best. Yakntat wasn't as lucky, but he didn't go home empty handed. :thumbsup: 

I haven't been turning on the GoPro much during our Snapper runs, but decided I would make the effort tonight. That first ten seconds when they bite just doesn't seem like a good time to turn around and hit the camera button. Can't wait to get the new WIFI pack. Tight Lines!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish man. The water looks ALOT different then it was this AM. Hopefully the weather Saturday cooperates.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet vid!!! Congratulations on the snap!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish......can't get any better than that....thx x the pics and video...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice ars!!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

First off, congrats. Excellent fish! Secondly, when you say creeped out, care to elaborate? I'm guessing you're referring to the occasional visit from a shark. I imagine it's always in the back of your mind. Pleae let us in on your most interesting encounter.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

You know like any second a big ass shark or sea monster is gonna crush me from below creeped out!! Haha that one heck of a yak-snap!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good sized snapper. Congrats on a nice catch.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> First off, congrats. Excellent fish! Secondly, when you say creeped out, care to elaborate? I'm guessing you're referring to the occasional visit from a shark. I imagine it's always in the back of your mind. Pleae let us in on your most interesting encounter.


It's just a natural response to the lack of ambient noise in an environment where you expect to hear something. You know the phrase, "it's too quiet"? Our ancestors knew that when all the animals shut up, there was a major predator in the area. Or.......I could have been afraid of the Kraken pulling my yak down to Davy Jones locker, lol. 

Thanks for the comments, tight lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself. Just starting to look for a yak after researching for while so if iask stupid questions I apologize in advance. Any way just wanted to say I'm jealous of the fish tales and ask with respect to the creeped out statement. Did anyone see the great white following the yak in cape cod?. It was up on the yahoo home page a couple of days ago. Anyway keep up the reports they are great. If I can't Fisk I can read about it.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

nice snap cool vid, how far off shore were you in the kayak?

now thats sport fishing...


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe the White shark thought that Yak was a Seal. No Seals here. You can bet there are Mako, Tiger and Hammerhead up to 14'. Could you imagine a 15' Hammerhead with a 5' wide Hammer swimming under your 14' Hobie? I'm sure most remember the 14' Mako caught just outside the second sand bar a few years ago off P-cola Beach. They found flipper inside that bad mama. Fortunately, the White shark is not known to frequent the Gulf. Normally.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

knot @ Work said:


> nice snap cool vid, how far off shore were you in the kayak?
> 
> now thats sport fishing...


Less than 2 miles.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, it does look like a pond out there. I'd love to be out there on a day like that. Nice fish.


----------

